# Having a Galaxy S3 and need accessories



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

So I finally got a new Samsung Galaxy S3 but it seems that none of the retail stores in Dubai have any accessories available.

I'll need a screen protector and a good case firstly. Yes I did try Souq but the cases are not my type. My friend has also told me they normally spike it up in Souq because it's so under demand.

Anyone know of any good places where they've gotten accessories for their S3?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the world of Samsung where you will get screwed left right centre. I have an S2 but they don't update it for ICS, and accessories were not available for a LONG time. Never buying Samsung again.
Go to Mall of Emirates, and try the various shops like Fono and a number of them around Jumbo Electronics on the first and ground floor.


----------

